
Conway's Game of Life - ajitsing
http://www.singhajit.com/conways-game-of-life
======
dim13
life←{↑1 ⍵∨.∧3 4=+/,¯1 0 1∘.⊖¯1 0 1∘.⌽⊂⍵}

[https://youtu.be/a9xAKttWgP4](https://youtu.be/a9xAKttWgP4) (Conway's Game Of
Life in APL)

